# pfd lifespan



## piobeyr (Aug 5, 2011)

My understanding is that if it's got the newer, biodegradable Gaia foam, it breaks down quicker. Around 3 years? The older style foam will last longer.


----------



## seedubs1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Are you serious? One of those $200 PFD's only lasts 3 years? That's crazy.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

I asked this question of Astral a couple years back. Here is their response:

This is a great question! We recommend approximately 300 days on the water, or 5 years; whichever comes first. At this time it might be good to examine your jacket to see what kind of shape it is in. If you feel that it could use some new foam, please contact us and we will re-stuff the jacket for only a $12 return shipping charge. At this point you may be able to get another season out of it.

You will want to make sure to check the outer shell of the jacket, for any spots that have been/are beginning to wear out. To maximize the life of your PFD, try out some of the care tips below that we recommend:

-Do your best to thoroughly dry your jacket after use
-Do not keep you jacket in direct sun for long periods of time
-Avoid unnecessary compression of your PFD…like cramming it into a small storage container when you are not using it.
 -Do not store the jacket in extremely cold or hot spaces
-You can scrub some of the dirt out of the shell by using a small nylon bristle brush and some gentle detergent. Rinse the jacket and hang to dry.
I hope this information is helpful! But if you have any additional questions, please do not hesitate to ask!

Thank you,
-Margie Matthai


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Another thought: if a pre-launch check is required, BLM requires:

"Labels must be attached and legible. Approved jackets will have some or all of the following wording:
TYPE I, III, V
U.S. Coastguard approved
Approved for paddling, whitewater, kayaking, canoeing
For all Recreational Use
a proper-size *Type I, III or V PFD* (approved on the label for paddling, whitewater,
kayaking) for each member of the party. 
Approved for all inland water uses"

Have seen numerous groups refused launch due to worn/inadequate/wrong size pfds


----------



## scout1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## seedubs1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, if they'll re-pack it with new foam, that's not such a bad deal then.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

My rule is if its faded it's done


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

You can extend the life of the LABEL by putting Tear Aid Type A or B or similar clear PVC tent-repair type material over it. This will keep the lettering from wearing off and the label itself from tearing prematurely.


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

Hmmm- I may need a new pfd before next season then...


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

If the label is good and the material and buckles aren't worn, then personally I don't worry too much about fading unless it's severe. Fading does tend to catch the ranger's eye though so it may get you closer evaluation. Otherwise get it good and wet, hang 15 lbs (or whatever it's rated for) from it and if it still floats I'd say it's probably fine.


----------



## TheFlophouse (Apr 1, 2012)

I bought mine in 2007 and have used it about 75 days per year. I use it about 3 days a year paddling my tomcat duckie, 28 days per year while going to the go kart track, 13 days a year climbing, 20 day a year as a seat for my horse, 5 days a year for target practice, and 10 days a year while mopping up spills. It doesn't have the new gaia foam so i can't tell you anything about that. It is a Stohlquist also. Also does anyone know what boat I should take down the Grand Canyon. Also should I drain my cooler?


----------



## scout1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Only drain your cooler if you use your pfd for 13 consecutive days at the cart track following a self support duckie trip down the grand.


----------

